

Open Team Communication Translates to Higher Shareholder Return - devy_t
http://web.hbr.org/email/archive/dailystat.php?date=092011

======
wojtczyk
I totally agree. Open Team Communication is essential for a business to
sustain innovation and growth. If a team member notices a flaw in a product,
he should feel comfortable to speak up to improve the product, otherwise
nothing will change and ultimately the product won't be as successful.

